# Can't format sd card



## ErinS (Dec 6, 2021)

Powershot sx540 HS - new camera and Sandisk 32 GB sd card purchased yesterday. Turned on camera first time and got "memory card error". After researching the error message I tried to format the card but format is not available in the menu.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2021)

Reformat it in a computer, then try it again in the camera.


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Dec 6, 2021)

480sparky said:


> Reformat it in a computer, then try it again in the camera.



+1

First, check what format is recommend by camera maker.


----------



## Jeff15 (Dec 6, 2021)

+2.......Hello and welcome.....


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 6, 2021)

SD Memory Card Formatter | SD Association


----------



## ErinS (Dec 6, 2021)

Put card into card reader and into computer.  Windows makes the alert sound when reader plugged in, but card not showing up in windows explorer.


----------



## ErinS (Dec 6, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> +2.......Hello and welcome.....


Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2021)

Do any other cards show up using the same reader?  If so, your card is bad.


----------



## ErinS (Dec 6, 2021)

480sparky said:


> Do any other cards show up using the same reader?  If so, your card is bad.


Yes!  Thanks very much!  Going to return the sd card for a new one.  I'll bring the camera with me to try out new card right then and there!  Unfortunately I missed a spectacular sunset, which was going to be the very first photo on my new camera. :'(


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2021)

This is why you always have more than one card.


----------



## Lez325 (Dec 7, 2021)

480sparky said:


> This is why you always have more than one card.


 Agreed I have 8x class 10 SD cards in total, all 64GB, then again I do shoot lots of images mostly wildlife  and my cameras all have 2 SD slots 

Les


----------

